# Anyone done~



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 15, 2007)

...for christmas, and with your HEE HAW shopping and ready to mail your package out? I am done, with all the exchanges I am in, and all the banquets I had to buy things for..DONE DONE DONE! Since our gun-deer season starts on Saturday, and wouldnt you know-- we live right smack dab in the middle of a big deer hunting area..




All our guys will be heading up to our hunting shack, (great for all our hunting friends who come up but the dang shack is only about 160 acres away from our house, but Bob dont hunt anyways!) so I am planning on wrapping and getting alot of gifts in the mail on Monday. I have our house almost all decorated and ready for x-mas, all we have left to do, and thats Bobs job



is to put up the lights around the outside of the house and put the 13 blow-ups up. We usually wait till the very end to plug the blowups in, because as it is our electric coop must really love us over the holidays! OH!






Lets see pics of your decorated areas.Here is a view of our family room, this is decorated for the grankids, the rest of the house is my old tyme stuff. then, my start of decorating my horses drylot, and my "christmas shed" (was a kennel at one time, but I now use it for just christmas storage stuff) Ce









Nothing is finished, but I have a good start!


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, everything looks great!!

I couldn't muster up the desire to decorate for Halloween, I'm hoping I soon wake up from my nightmare, I'm missing out on my life! I have a collection of nativity sets and snow men, but haven't even dug them out yet, my first son's B-Day is on the 25 of Nov, and I usually have everything out and up by then...

I only have a little shopping done, I do have my gift for???? ready to wrap and package....

I need to see other members pictures of their brightly decorated homes...that might help....hint hint


----------



## chandab (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm about half-way done shopping, but I don't even think about decorating til after Thanksgiving, I don't like to skip over holidays.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, Ce, look at you. Your decorations look fabulous











Now, can you tell me your secret for all that energy?? I'll be lucky to be decorated & finished shopping by mid-December or even by Christmas at the rate I'm going



I'm still struggling with Thanksgiving meal preps (just cleaning my house is the worst job - the rest will be fun!!).

But! I DO have my Hee Haw gift ready to package and ship out in the morning to its undisclosed recipient and destination





Ok, so I guess I'll cross one holiday "to-do" off my list tomorrow



Thanks for sharing!! Let's see some more holiday decorations to get us all in the mood...


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 16, 2007)

Heres a few of mine



LOL...I promised the family it would be all down by Thanksgiving...that's my goal





As for Christmas ... I do have the Hee Haw gift



and will get it out by the 20th... but that is it.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 16, 2007)

I always get a early start on my decorating, because usually starting the end of Nov. we have out of state friend popping in already for the holidays, plus I do alot of holiday decorating of other homes for friends. I love decorating for christmas. Here are a few more pics...of my living room, ..and I even put a tree in each bathroom and bedroom.(I know...just what you wanted to see the bathroom OH! ) I'll post some pics as I get done with stuff. I just posted pics of some centerpieces I made on the back porch . Am I the only one decorating...???????? WHERE ARE YOUR PICTURES???? I WANT to seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,Ce












THis is my bookcase that has my Breyer holiday horses in it, and my snowman nativity set on top of it. My dogs basket of toys next to it..if you see any cobwebs...those are my pets!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 16, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Wow! Looking good everybody!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]We just got back from a family vacation and I had really put all of my shopping on hold until we got back. So I better get busy now!



[/SIZE]


----------



## julieb (Nov 20, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Way to be on top of things Ce... every year i see people out side decorating and i say to my husband those people are smart getting there things out before it snows (hint hint) but it never works



i will start decorating in the house after thanksgiving, i have my pilgrims and turkey out for now.... our youngest daughter just got married last week end so all of my thoughts have been on that so i will have to do some power shopping



i am sure everything will fall in place...Love seeing everyones pics



 [/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 25, 2007)

My first son Anthony, turned 18 today!!!Where has the time gone....

We live off the road aways, so no one can see us from the road, Hubby's mom was putting up new lights so she gave us the old ones, we put them up on the barn for the animals to enjoy OH! ...

I also put my village up on top of the tv stand again this year






...slowly I will get there...

I also took the Halloween window clings down and put up snowflakes...

As for shopping done...not quite finished yet...not many stores to shop in locally





Anyone have a tree up?


----------

